# Looking for 22.250 Ammo



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thinking of purchasing some ammo in bulk but have heard the bulk ammo (cabelas magazine) may not be the best choice for ammo quality.. Anyone have any ideas as to where I should purchase bulk 22.250 loads?? I am mainly shooting prairie dogs and predators. Do you think I am fine with the bulk ammo, Or am I pretty much stuck with buying the $13 box for 20 rounds......any help is appreciated..


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Madison, I have shot various bulk rounds through my 22-250. They seem to be OK....the biggest difference I can see with them is quality control. I have had more "duds" with bulk ammo.

I would'nt use them for target shooting but for closer range dogs 100 - 300....let it rip!!! They are considerably more affordable depending on what you shot before.

Main thing to do (just like any other round) is chrono the round and make up a chart.....then go from there. Good luck and splat some dogs for me. I'm heading out that way soon to do the same.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I checked the prices on the bulk ammo and if you do the math, you really aren't saving any money. It costs $0.65 a round for the $12.99 box or $0.58 a round for the bulk ammo (260 round box). Plus you have to pay shipping, so it's pretty much even if not more expensive.

Oh yeah, that 40 round box I had....$16.99 (the tag is still on the box, just had to look). It's a long drive to Ahlman's though.

Looks like Marv's better stock up on 22-250 ammo.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

tumblebuck, I can get 55 grn. Corelok soft point ammo manufactured by Remington in bulk ammo cans of 1040 for 519.99 plus tax. That equals about .50 a round plus tax. You buy 1040 rounds of ammo @ .65 a round its going to cost you 676.00 plus tax....you would be saving about 156 bucks by going with the bulk ammo. I dont know about you but I can always use an extra 156 bucks..... :wink: I dont worry about shipping beings I know guys that live in GF and work in Fargo. It usually only costs me a couple beers after work for shipping. :beer:

Right now I dont know about availability on bulk ammo. I'm thinking it may be harder to get ammo now with all the major manufactures making ammo for the military. I have heard that they have really increased the demand. I guess a guy could call and ask....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, that is through Cabelas....hope this info. has helped. :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Jiffy,

You are correct. The price goes down a bit if you buy the larger bulk (my reference was the 260 round box), however, I don't have $600 to spend at one time on ammo. Would be nice though!

The 40 round box I was refering to is Winchester 45 grain jacketed hollow points. I bought a box at a gun shop south of Minneapolis when I bought my rifle and now wish I would've bought more. For what I paid, it works out to only about 42 cents a round. I believe I saw the same box at Gander, but it was $2 bucks more a box. Still cheaper than the Cabela's bulk ammo.


----------

